# How many legends-of-guitar/personal guitar-heroes have you been able to see live?



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I've been very fortunate over the years, often being in the right place at the right time. Here is my list, in alphabetical order. Some, like Pete Townshend, Mark Farner, and Ted Nugent, have been omitted because they didn't really stand out for me. There are certainly many I *wish* were on the list but I never got to see, like Les Paul or Peter Green. There may be some I actually did see but didn't realize at the time they were important (e.g., I don't know who was playing guitar for Muddy Waters when I saw him in '78 or so)

Duane Allman
Jeff Beck
Adrian Belew
George Benson
Lenny Breau
Larry Coryell
Steve Cropper
Peter Frampton
Bill Frisell
Jerry Garcia
Billy Gibbons
Guthrie Govan
Sonny Greenwich
Steve Howe
B.B. King
Danny Kortchmar
Sonny Landreth
David Lindley
John McLaughlin
Richard Thompson
Dominic Troiano
Clarence White
Johnny Winter
Frank Zappa


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Brian Setzer
Buddy Guy
Liona Boyd


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

Hmm, a pissing contest, huh? I have a few dozen, but these are the few players I really wanted to see and was lucky enough to.

Jimmy Page
David Gilmour
Marty Freidman
Snowy White
SRV
BB King
Albert Collins
Frank Zappa
EVH


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Over the years due to gigging my self I never got out to a lot of concerts. The last few years I have been to some. Wouldn't call them legends although some might think so. And all these aren't necessarily personal guitar heroes.

*Ray Flacke:* Got to see him as I was playing the same gig, country music week in Hamilton. As well a few times with Rick Skaggs. 
*John Jorgensen:* (With the Desert Rose band in the 90's)
*Jimmy Olander:* (Diamond Rio Guitarist)
*Alex Lifeson*


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

I got a real short list.. 

Jessie Cook.

End Transmission.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Trey Anastasio
Adrian Belew
Dickie Betts
The Edge
John Frusiante
Jerry Garcia and Bob Weir
David Gilmour
Stone Gossard and Mike McReady
Kirk Hammet and James Hetfield
Gordie Johnson
B.B. King
Paul Langlois and Rob Baker
Tom Morello
Dave Navarro
Keith Richards and Ron Wood
Carlos Santana
Joe Satriani
Martin Tielli
Kim Thayil
Pete Townshend
Derek Trucks
Neil Young


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Guthrie Govan
John Scofield
Mike Stern
Sonny Landreth
Ed Bickert
Bill Frisell
Kevin Breit
Ernest Ranglin
Jeff Healey
Alex Lifeson
EVH

Cool thread. Makes me think I need to get out and see more shows.

Edit: Totally forgot Tuck Andress from Tuck & Patti.


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Grab n Go said:


> Cool thread. Makes me think I need to get out and see more shows.


Imagine how I feel! 🤣


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

FatStrat2 said:


> Hmm, a pissing contest, huh? I have a few dozen, but these are the few players I really wanted to see and was lucky enough to.
> 
> Jimmy Page
> David Gilmour
> ...


Not a pissing contest at all. If you want a pissing contest, look at the pedalboards here, or the various photo-essays of expensive guitars. I would venture to say that the total tab for all the shows we went to see with our personal preferred pickers is a mere fraction of what most here have spent on gear.

But that's an enviable list, even if truncated.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Mark Brown said:


> Imagine how I feel! 🤣


Depends on where you live. Those who live near Canada's biggest cities generally have more name acts coming to town, hence more opportunity to see them.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

In 1984, my guitar teacher had a last minute concert ticket to see SRV at the Sydney Opera House. 
That was it. That was my pivotal moment.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

mhammer said:


> Depends on where you live. Those who live near Canada's biggest cities generally have more name acts coming to town, hence more opportunity to see them.


Very true. Something I don't take advantage of often enough. Mind you, if I'm being honest, the best shows I've seen didn't feature my guitar heroes.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Some here are typical "legends" and some others are "legends" perhaps to a smaller group of people, but legends nonetheless

Clapton
BB King
Slash
Hammet + Hetfield
Jimmy Page
Adam Franklin
Paco de Lucia
The Young brothers (AC/DC)
Kevin Shields
Prince
Robert Smith
Santana
Alex Lifeson
Randy Bachman
Keith Richards + Ronnie Wood
Mick Taylor
Billy Duffy
Wayne Kramer
Thurston Moore + Lee Ranaldo
Joey Santiago
John Frusciante
Matt Bellamy
Josh Homme
Scott Hill
Pepper Keenan
Donita Sparks and Suzie Gardner
Mike McCready and Stone Gossard
Dave Wyndorf and Ed Mundell
Neil Young
Bob Dylan
Kim Thayil
J Mascis


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very few.

Roy Buchanan
Jimmy Page
Liona Boyd
Tony McManus
John Renbourn

First edit...I knew this was a bad idea because I’d forget...also, Buddy Guy, Jeff Healey, Pierre Bensusan, Don Ross, Nash The Slash, Sue Foley, Kevin Breit, Bruce Cockburn…I would say Alex Lifeson except in ‘75 or whatever year that was, I was not impressed, that came later.

Edit again...Neil Young, Simon Mayor (he's more mandolin but he's also a stellar guitarist)


----------



## Rene Asologuitar (10 mo ago)

mhammer said:


> I've been very fortunate over the years, often being in the right place at the right time.
> 
> ****
> Wow!
> ...


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Bob Dylan
Bucky Baxter
Jeff Healy
Gordie Johnson 
Colin James
John Mann
Liona Boyd
Johnny Greenwood
Thom York
Matt Bellamy
Mike McCready
Stone Gossard 

I’ll add James Hill, a Uke player, but as great a musician as any.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DaddyDog said:


> Brian Setzer
> Buddy Guy
> Liona Boyd


Brian Setzer is the only one on my list I haven't seen I think.

My main years of concert going was the 90's which was an interesting time because of the variety as far as charting rock music, combined with tons of bands reuniting or ones that hadn't toured forever. Eg I saw all the Lollapalooza tours, but then also saw Sex Pistols, Simon and Garfunkel, Pink Floyd, Neil Young and others. It was a pretty cool concert going era. A list of favorite players I've seen would be a mile long.

Neil Young with Booker T and the MG's backing him stands out though. Seeing Neil Young share the stage with Steve Cropper was pretty damn cool. And Pearl Jam opening.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Well,

EVH
George Lynch
Alex Lifeson
Angus & Malcolm Young
Ace Frehley
Keith Scott
Keef
Dimebag

But realistically, I go for the band overall, rather than the guitar player. And thanks to Bluesfest here in Ottawa, I have seen some GREAT acts.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> Brian Setzer is the only one on my list I haven't seen I think.
> 
> My main years of concert going was the 90's which was an interesting time because of the variety as far as charting rock music, combined with tons of bands reuniting or ones that hadn't toured forever. Eg I saw all the Lollapalooza tours, but then also saw Sex Pistols, Simon and Garfunkel, Pink Floyd, Neil Young and others. It was a pretty cool concert going era. A list of favorite players I've seen would be a mile long.
> 
> Neil Young with Booker T and the MG's backing him stands out though. Seeing Neil Young share the stage with Steve Cropper was pretty damn cool. And Pearl Jam opening.


Great show. Soundgarden and Blues Traveller as well.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> And thanks to Bluesfest here in Ottawa, I have seen some GREAT acts.


Very true. Bluesfest accounts for 7 of the players on my own list.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Great show. Soundgarden and Blues Traveller as well.


I saw Soundgarden 3 times, so I get those mixed up lol. All I basically worked a summer job for in those days was to get money for concerts.


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Ritchie Blackmore
Jeff Beck
David Gilmore
Johnny Winter
BB King

Saw lots having worked at Bluesfest for 23 years but they weren't heros of mine.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Guitar legends:

Eric Clapton
Bruce Cockburn
Don Ross
Kim Mitchell

Legends who play guitar:

Johnny Cash


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess the companion question is whether any of you were able to learn something about their technique from seeing them live. I always tried, by situating myself as close to the stage as I could. Only made me amazed at what they could do, not a better player myself.


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

mhammer said:


> I guess the companion question is whether any of you were able to learn something about their technique from seeing them live. I always tried, by situating myself as close to the stage as I could. Only made me amazed at what they could do, not a better player myself.


What I get is inspiration. There's no question that a great show leaves a lasting impression and it sort of echoes in my head for days. That vibe will sort of bleed into my playing for a while afterwards.


----------



## xfitxl (May 2, 2018)

Jeff Healy (blues band) and his Jazz Wizards with him on trumpet..wow… raw talent
Warren Haynes
Sonny Landreth
Dweezil Zappa
Lenny Kravitz (what a showman and he did guitar, piano and drums!)
Ian Thornley and Brian Doherty both influences for me and amazing players
Buddy Guy
Robert Cray
Mark Knopfler
Eric Johnson
Billy Gibbons 
Keith Richards
David Grissom



I think I always end up learning from every guitar player I see in concert, even if it’s minute… EJ, Knopfler, Thornley,Landreth, Gibbons, Richards, Haynes, Cray and many others I am more than likely forgetting have helped shape my style of playing as well as my curiosity on the guitar as far as altered tunings and how that unlocks whole new perspectives in terms of playing.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

mhammer said:


> I guess the companion question is whether any of you were able to learn something about their technique from seeing them live. I always tried, by situating myself as close to the stage as I could. Only made me amazed at what they could do, not a better player myself.


I spent some time working as stage crew for a production company in my youth. I learned The value of preparation and being organized, from spending long hours with various guitar techs, lighting and sound techs.

I was too busy to notice technique during a show, but I did notice things during the performance that techs had mentioned during setup. They seemed really in tune with the way artists liked instruments for specific songs, setup, and on what songs to expect trouble from broken strings etc. It’s impressive to see the symbiotic relationships with a seasoned touring band.

I’m not sure my reply addresses your question, other than in my mind, being prepared is a hidden technique.


----------



## Relic (Mar 19, 2011)

EVH
Brian May
Jeff Beck
Joe Perry
Buck Dharma


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

I haven't seen many shows period, and fewer guitar legend shows, but here's what I recall:

Danny Gatton
Buddy Guy
and I saw Big Sugar and the Arc Angels together, so that was a big load of guitar
I think I saw Robert Fripp when I was a kid

I believe that's it.


----------



## Hendo (Jun 19, 2021)

Marcus King
Kenny Wayne Shephard
Buddy Guy
Slash
Tony Iommi
Billy Gibbons
Ian Thornley


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

Mick Taylor, Keef, Roy Buchanan, Johnny Winter, Joe Walsh, Rick Derringer, Billy Gibbons, Alvin Lee, Ron Wood, Buddy Guy, B.B. King, Brian May, J.Geil's and a whole lot more which will probably come to me in the middle of the night


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

oh yeah, Sonny Landreth


----------



## Fred Gifford (Sep 2, 2019)

last attempt at wracking my brains, Brian Robertson, Pete Anderson, Perry, Whitford, Randy Rhoads, Jeff Baxter, Glen Buxton, Neal Schon, Santana, George Thorogood, Pete Townsend, Neil Young, Alex Lifeson.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Parabola said:


> It’s impressive to see the symbiotic relationships with a seasoned touring band.


Looking at a clip today, Gov't Mule, Soul Shine with Beth Hart live and Warren is looking back stage right while he's rippin a solo and talking to The Farmer about something that needs to be done.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I got to see Dave Grohl.

He was playing drums in Queens of the Stone age.

I think I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

mhammer said:


> ...I would venture to say that the total tab for all the shows we went to see with our personal preferred pickers is a mere fraction of what most here have spent on gear...


I think I'm the opposite. I had 2 guitars and 1 amp when I saw most of these legendary bands. Most of my money went towards music and concerts (and girls).

Remember going to a Who concert a few years after Kenney Jones joined and spending a staggering $20 for a ticket thinking that was crazy money. I was pissed it was so much. Most concerts then we're between $6.50 (Foreigner, doubled billed w/ Bryan Adams) and $9.00 (AC/DC).

I didn't mention Pete Townshend, Mick Jones or Angus Young as I didn't really want to see them particularly, but the whole band.


----------



## Brian Johnston (Feb 24, 2019)

Iommi
Frampton
Nugent
Vai
Satriani
Malmsteen
Mustain
Beck
Lifeson
Gibbons
Gilmour
Townsend
Kim Mitchell
Cray
Fogerty (surprisingly good and beyond CCR)
Angus Young
(I may be forgetting someone)


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Adrian Belew
EVH
Julian Lage
Martin Tielli
Neil Young
Andy Summers 

I still want to see Jeff Beck and Robert Frip

TG


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I probably should mention I've seen Kim Mitchell 3 times. At the time I saw him it wasn't for his chops, just his music. He became someone I admired for his playing much later.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> Adrian Belew
> EVH
> Julian Lage
> Martin Tielli
> ...


Lage played a solo set at the last Festival Sonore, where one could listen and watch from 10ft away. He's a pretty impressive player. I tried to put a bug in Joey Landreth's ear to do the same, next time the Festival is held. He seemed intrigued by the idea, but intrigue over e-mail and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee if you bring your own mug. But it'd be sweet. When he's just comping solo, he can hold his own with the best of them.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

mhammer said:


> Lage played a solo set at the last Festival Sonore, where one could listen and watch from 10ft away. He's a pretty impressive player. I tried to put a bug in Joey Landreth's ear to do the same, next time the Festival is held. He seemed intrigued by the idea, but intrigue over e-mail and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee if you bring your own mug. But it'd be sweet. When he's just comping solo, he can hold his own with the best of them.


I would really like to catch him at the Montreal Jazz Festival but I am not sure I can swing it (bad pun unintentional). He was incredible when I saw him in Toronto and my friend, a musician but not a jazz fan, was floored.

I'll check out Landreth as I am unfamiliar with his work. Thanks!

TG


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Slash - I saw him when Guns 'n Rose opened for Iron Maiden in 1988, before Sweet Child 'o Mine became and hit and before hardly anyone knew who they were. At the time you would have never guessed they would turn out to be the biggest band in the world (only to self-destruct).

Adrian Smith and Dave Murray of Iron Maiden - saw them 5 times. Adrian is my all time favorite.


----------



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

mhammer said:


> I guess the companion question is whether any of you were able to learn something about their technique from seeing them live. I always tried, by situating myself as close to the stage as I could. Only made me amazed at what they could do, not a better player myself.


Honestly, it was from Keith Scott. He taught me that all the technique in the world can be beaten by beat great tone and great phrasing.

Of course when I play, it's still all weedly-weedly, but...old habits die hard.


----------



## Dru Edwards (9 mo ago)

Rollin Hand said:


> Honestly, it was from Keith Scott. He taught me that all the technique in the world can be beaten by beat great tone and great phrasing.
> 
> Of course when I play, it's still all weedly-weedly, but...old habits die hard.


Keith Scott did a great job with Bryan Adams. Not sure why he didn't get the recognition he deserved.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Cool thread idea. Here's my list:

Randy Bachman
Liona Boyd
Jerry Cantrell
Billy Corgan & James Iha
Chris Cornell & Kim Thayil
The Edge
Rik Emmett
John Frusciante & Flea
Billy Gibbons
Stone Gossard & Mike McCready
Buddy Guy
James Hetfield & Kirk Hammett
Jeff Healey
Tony Iommi
Matthias Jabs & Rudolph Schenker
Gordie Johnson
Larry Lalonde & Les Claypool
Alex Lifeson & Geddy Lee
Kim Mitchell
Thurson Moore & Lee Ranaldo
Tom Morello
Jimmy Page
Joe Perry & Brad Whitford
Ted Nugent
Bonnie Raitt
Keith Richards & Ron Wood
Tony Rice
Joe Satriani
Slash
Kenny Smith
Larry Sparks
Paul Stanley & Gene Simmons
Ty Tabor
Steve Vai
Eddie Van Halen
Angus & Malcolm Young
Neil Young

Songwriters that play guitar, not necessarily "guitar legends":
Bob Dylan
Steve Earle
Joan Jett
Arlo Guthrie
PJ Harvey
Danko Jones
Courtney Love
Patrick Pentland, Jay Ferguson & Chris Murphy
Ron Sexsmith
Robert Smith
Gillian Welch


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Fred Gifford said:


> last attempt at wracking my brains, Brian Robertson, Pete Anderson, Perry, Whitford, Randy Rhoads, Jeff Baxter, Glen Buxton, Neal Schon, Santana, George Thorogood, Pete Townsend, Neil Young, Alex Lifeson.


Randy Rhoads... nice! Any specific memories of that?




Dru Edwards said:


> Slash - I saw him when Guns 'n Rose opened for Iron Maiden in 1988, before Sweet Child 'o Mine became and hit and before hardly anyone knew who they were. At the time you would have never guessed they would turn out to be the biggest band in the world (only to self-destruct).


A friend saw GnR open for The Cult in Toronto, also before the first album broke big. He said they actually went over poorly and were not a hit with the crowd.

I saw them at their hugest (or about to be hugest), when the Use Your Ilusion albums were about to come out, with Skid Row opening at the CNE. I remember Axl introducing November Rain as something from the new album that would have "a bunch of strings and sh*t on it..."


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

I didn't grow up with "guitar heroes" per se as I started playing in my late 30s/early 40s, so I don't have much of a list.

I've seen Keef as part of the Stones and he's always been one of the cooler guitar players around. I saw BB King from very close to the front and that blew my mind. 

Other guitar players that I enjoy who I've seen live include Trever Keith of Face to Face and Rich Robinson of the Black Crowes, although neither of them is really a traditional hero of the instrument. 

Canadian guitar players I've seen in recent years who I enjoy immensely include Suzie Vinnick, Wendell Ferguson, Cecile Doo-Kingue, Emily Burgess and Sue Foley. There are probably others I'm missing...


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can't believe I forgot David Lindley - I idolized him as a teenager!


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

Cool thread and interesting to see a wide variety of great guitarist on the list. Here is a list of those I can recall seeing... I know I'm missing some since we used to hit most of the large festivals in Detroit through the late '90's to 2010. 

BB King x2
Buddy Guy x2
Eric Johnson x2
Joe Satriani x3
Steve Vai x4
Yngwie Malmsteen x5
Dave Mustaine x6
Kirk Hammett x1
Brian Setzer x1
Bruce Kulick x1
John Petrucci x4
Michael Romeo x2
EVH x1
Nuno Bettencourt x1
Tosin Abasi x1
Zakk Wylde x2
Tonny Iommi x1
Paul McCartney x1 (bass I know but a personal favourite of mine)
Adrian Smith and Dave Murray x2
Lemmy x2 
Adrian Vandenberg x1
Mick Mars x2
Kerry King x1
Alex Skolnick x3


----------

